# Help! My Nissan Hesitates and Loses Power



## mammothmaxima (Mar 8, 2007)

Hi! I have a 2000 Nissan Maxima SE. Recently, when I frst start the car and press the gas I get a lot of hesitating and the engine does not seem to want to go. This also happens when I am goig up hill...does anyone have any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Is the CEL on? If so, have you pulled the codes? Checked the spark plugs and fuel filter?

Are you pinging? (you really should be using at least 91 octane...)


----------



## mammothmaxima (Mar 8, 2007)

brianw said:


> Is the CEL on? If so, have you pulled the codes? Checked the spark plugs and fuel filter?
> 
> Are you pinging? (you really should be using at least 91 octane...)



No pinging and no CEL on...could it me the Mass Air Flow Sensor?


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

It does sound like a MAF sensor. When we replace them at my dealership, we look for the green dot on the MAF sensor. If it doesn't have it, you have the "old" MAF.
It might need an ECM reprogram, depending on your ecm part #.


----------

